# Carry for warm weather



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm just curious...

Now that I'm getting pretty comfortable carrying after receivng my CCW. What is everyone carrying when it starts to get warmer outside?

I'm carrying my 92FS at the moment, but I'm not going to be able to for spring and summer, I'm wondering if my cougar will be to large. I guess I need to go shopping for new clothes... :? 

Looks like XL and baggy will be the new "in" for me....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Most of the time, I feel like my small compact Walther P99 is barely concealed in summer clothes. Good luck with that cougar. I've found it is grip length that is the issue when it comes to concealment, not necessarily barrel length.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Most of the time, I feel like my small compact Walther is barely concealed in summer clothes. Good luck with that cougar. I've found it is grip length that is the issue when it comes to concealment, not necessarily barrel length.


I just got back from Gander Mountain and they have a used Cougar 8040 mini... 499.00 with a 5% instant discount...

God help me! I may have to go back and get it...


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Now you will find out why we have money and pocket pistols You will need lots of first to pay for your growing collection of 2nd.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

> What is everyone carrying when it starts to get warmer outside?


1911 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

I've tried many pocket pistols, and I gotta tell you that the only one I still carry on occasion is the TomCat. All the rest were either not reliable, or just felt puny and weak in my hand. Most of the time I find a way to pack my Glock 26. The safety of my family and myself is too important to trust to a lesser (read Kel-Tec) firearm. Just my .02, of course.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Well I'm carrying a Colt Mustang tonight Just got back from movies and China Mart. I see nothing wrong with a 380 my Mustang and PPK/S have both proven dependable. As a owner of a " lesser (read Kel-Tec) firearm"
2 of them in fact I have not experiance a problem from either one and have God for bid ,carried one. I used to bad mouth KT till I bought one. Mine have proved to be find little pistols with a warrenty& customer service, Beretta & Taurus should both take lessons from. I had my experance with Beretta warrenty not good I have a brand new Tarus at factory Their suppose to go bang when loaded not click. Been their 4 weeks so far still heard nothing. No more Taurus. for me .
Read earlier a guy said his Tomcat went 1200 rounds slide and frame both cracked Think I'll trust the lesser gun.


----------



## sonic (Jan 31, 2006)

I carry an alloy frame Sig P232. Its reliable and light, perfect for TX summers.


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm still kicking myself for passing up a sweet 9mm Kahr at the last gun show. I ended up buying a Springfield 1911. It's an Officer's sized gun. I think I'm going to try hard and sell my KelTec P-11 before the end of the month because there's another gun show coming up in a couple weeks and I really want that Kahr now.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Js ,I was at CenterFire here in Ky today picking up ammo and a few other things. A guy was picing up one of the police trade cougar's they have for 300. This is first I had to check up close. Can Beretta make a thin pistol. Its like the 92, Tom cat about every Beretta I ve ever held is to thick. My 1911 45 Colts are thin compaired to a Beretta. I held the Cougar and grip to thick. This is the hardess part to conceal . I guess that why I like the 950BS and the 21A 's so much. Might be a mouse cailber but they carry nice. 
I wish Beretta would make a nice thin single stack pistol In 9mm about the size of a Kahr. I would jump on in a min.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

michael t said:


> Js ,I was at CenterFire here in Ky today picking up ammo and a few other things. A guy was picing up one of the police trade cougar's they have for 300. This is first I had to check up close. Can Beretta make a thin pistol. Its like the 92, Tom cat about every Beretta I ve ever held is to thick. My 1911 45 Colts are thin compaired to a Beretta. I held the Cougar and grip to thick. This is the hardess part to conceal . I guess that why I like the 950BS and the 21A 's so much. Might be a mouse cailber but they carry nice.
> I wish Beretta would make a nice thin single stack pistol In 9mm about the size of a Kahr. I would jump on in a min.


Berettas are thick, unless you pick up a tomcat. Tomcats aren't as thick, but much smaller caliber. I'm carrying my Cougar now. It's a little easier to conceal if i'm wearing a light jacket in the evenings. I've been looking into a Kimber 1911 45 ACP compact. I may end up picking one up, It has a much thinner grip and should be a little easier to conceal.


----------



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

I have had experience with the Kel-Tecs. They really are a great concealed carry gun. My favorite is the P3AT (.380). You can carry this gun with any type of clothing, just order the belt clip when you order the gun. The first round of P3ATs produced did have a jamming problem because the ejector was too short. My Dad bought a used one with this problem. He sent it in and they replaced the extractor with the new standard extended extractor and polished the feed ramp for free, no questions asked. Very fast service as well. I have also shot their newer ones with the standard improvements, never any problems. I even know police officers that carry this weapon as a backup. I will be taking my CHL course this month and this will be my carry gun.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

JS my friend take some measurements a Tom cat is as thick in grips as a 1911 or close to it. That what takes it out of pocket gun for me to thick in grip area. Mustang and PPK/S flat, KelTec p-32 can't find in pocket
Do think I don't like Beretta I do enjoy shooting them but not for carry..
My 11 year old daugther fired my 950BS other day has claimed for her own. Little girl plain deadly with it. Was shooting it better than the MKII Ruger I got so we could plink.


----------



## HighVelocity (Jan 29, 2006)

You can successfully conceal just about any handgun with the right holster and belt.
The belt is really important. It's got to be stiff enough not to allow the gun to sag. 
Also, whether you're carrying in or out of the waistband, make sure your holster holds the butt of the gun in tight against your body as this is the part that prints the most.
I carry either a full size 1911 or a Glock 29 in shorts and a t-shirt with a Wilderness Tactical 5 stitch belt and a Comp-Tac CTAC IWB holster. Never been "made" with this setup. :wink:


----------



## bdsnooks (Feb 2, 2006)

I agree with 96 Brigadier about the Keltec with the belt clip. I carry one hooked in right front pocket (shirt out) and have no concealment problems.
BTW, I also use a belt clip from CDNN on a 1911, and it works well also.


----------



## MATTHIAS (May 5, 2006)

I always carry a GLOCK 22 in IWB and no worries about sweat corrosion..


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

i carry a full size colt double eagle 45 acp year round. i am 5'8" weigh 160lb and don't have a problem with a loose shirt. fanny pack or vest


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Greetings...


Well, fortunetely, I'll carry with or without "permission" from the State...
concealed or not as it pleases me - a WE THE PEOPLE...

My Ruger P95dc - NOT really small, or light - it's somewhere within reach, either in it's weather proof bag, or on my hip - OPEN or concealed - depending on the weather... At the beach- obviously it's next to the wife - who is a better shot - though less apt to actually fire - though that has NOT been actually proven...



My question being - Why do you need permission from ANYONE else to carry? And don't give me the standard CRAP about LAW.....

You are either a slave who NEEDS permission, or a FREE man...


That settles that...

Oops...


----------



## Sssnake (May 6, 2006)

I am usually carrying an XD45 but when it's sweats/shorts and a tshirt, I carry an XD9 Service with a chopped to SC grip. My next one though will be a KelTec P3AT for the pocket.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I have carried a Ruger KP97DC for several Summers without a problem. I am outside a lot and never had a problem with rust from sweat. I coat my CCW with Eezox and let it dry every 2 or 3 months. It looks new after years of use. The only other care it gets is a Boresnake run through after each shooting.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I have taken to carrying my G19 more than anything else, but the S&W 642 is a nice pocket option, and it works great in the bellyband.


----------



## Skirmisher (May 12, 2006)

Kahr P9 in Don Hume IWB holster. Almost forget it's there it is so comfortable. :-D


----------



## GaryM (May 14, 2006)

Keltec P3AT for warm weather and jogging, BHP or PA63 for cold weather.


----------



## NHCraigT (May 7, 2006)

Right now, I carry a Keltec P32 in warm weather. But, my goal is to lose weight......so I can carry a bigger Firearm..... ;-)


----------



## EME (May 9, 2006)

I carry the same handguns winter or summer. Ranging from a Colt Officers model 1911, to a Keltec 3AT. it just depends on where I'm going and what I'm wearing. Have several of the vest (that older folks wear) which I do not think the average person has a clue, to several sport jackets and have even a few shirts which I wear untucked and unbuttoned. I guess the largest handgun I CCW is the 4" GP100, IWB/OWB about 4 o'clock with either a vest or jacket type covering. you will get a better feelling when you carry a few times on what looks natural and what bulges. Remeber, the average person does not think gun when they see a bulge. There are too many people carrying cell phones, pages and etc. for them to think gun. I once saw a "younger" gentlemen wearing a carry vest with a tie at the local mall, don't know if he was carrying, but that did look strange, IMHO. I know a guy who carries at least 3 guns concealed and at times 4. Usually a 3" or 4" 1911 IWB, a S&W 642 in the left front pocket, a S&W in an ankle holster on the right leg, where he puts the 4th gun is anyone's guess. Good luck in your quest to carry concealed.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

sonic said:


> I carry an alloy frame Sig P232. Its reliable and light, perfect for TX summers.


How does it shoot? :?:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I carry a Colt Defender most of the time. It is light, easily concealable, and goes bang everytime I pull the trigger with a .45 cal. bullet. When these South Central Texas summers get to their peak, I'm going to change to my Glock so I can sweat on it without worrying. It's a big Glock, but I'm gonna' get some very loose shirts (I'm 6'1" and 215 lbs.).


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I carry a Glock 26 year-round here in hot Phoenix. I'm not a big guy, about 5'8". I use an IWB holster 85% of the time, and a pocket holster 10% of the time. Loose, untucked shirts help, and I buy cargo shorts (Columbia or Savane brands) with voluminous pockets.

About 5% of the time I carry a little Kel-Tec .32 or .380, but that's not because of 110 degree heat but rather because I am wearing a fitted suit or swim trunks!

I used to carry a Colt Commander and it worked fine, too. It's really more about motivation and a good holster than anything else.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I usually carry a commander size 1911 all year round. Like it has been said before with the right belt/holster you can conceal about anything. I do throw my Ruger SP101 in my front pocket on occasion though, and thinking about a XD subcompact. Either the 1911 on the hip or the Ruger in the pocket for me.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I carry the same guns all year round'. I only change my wardrobe to accomodate the weather. Dress for CCW success. I carry a 4" 1911 or my 4" XD-45, IWB. I also carry my Taurus PT-145 or my Kel-Tec P-11 in a Uncle Mikes pocket holster.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Kandaje said:


> ...My question being - Why do you need permission from ANYONE else to carry? And don't give me the standard CRAP about LAW.....
> 
> You are either a slave who NEEDS permission, or a FREE man...


No standard CRAP about LAW - I will give you the reality of guys with badges (most of which are decent family men btw) who swear an oath to do a job. I will give you the reality that you pick your battles or you're a sucker.

Philosophically I agree with you, practically my wife and kids don't need to hear from me from the local lock-up.

Clint


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

I think the only logical gun to carry in warm weather is a super soaker. :lol: Sorry, I couldn't resist. I really don't get the question that much, js. Are you asking about what guns to carry or what clothes to wear in warm wearther. I still got 5 years to go before I can get a CCW permit, but I would think the best would be any "plastic" style gun such as a Glock.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

Maser said:


> I really don't get the question that much, js.


"What is everyone carrying when it starts to get warmer outside?"


----------

